# Home made deer scents



## christianhunter (Nov 2, 2008)

If any of you like to experiment as I do,here are a couple of home made scents.1.)Artificial buck lure.2 parts vanilla flavoring,1 part ammonia,11/2 parts creek,rain,spring,any kind of water,except chlorinated.This one really works.2.)2 parts anise extract,1 part vanilla extract,1 part peanut butter this one is still in the test stage,add water to dilute the concentrated smell of the anise,if you like.If any of you try them,let me know how they worked for you,the buck lure really worked for me,later in the rut,you can add a tad more ammonia,just not too much.Use both as you would a urine scent.

Michael


----------



## christianhunter (Nov 7, 2008)

Now I'm hurt.No responses,and I was just trying to help.Forget the anise stuff its a dud,but the home made buck urine works like a charm,as long as the ammonia is evident,but not too strong.I have a buck where I'm hunting going crazy with it,he is tearing up my fake scrapes,and fake rubs.It costs a little to get started,but you can make it by the quart if you want to,and save money in the end with the same results.If my brother-in-law,or I catch him in the open,and get him,I will post it.

Michael


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 7, 2008)

Never hurts to try something new.....I might give it a whirl if I get some time to make it.

Red


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2008)

I didn't respond earlier BUT I did read it and hope to try in the future. 
Thanks for posting


----------



## whchunter (Nov 9, 2008)

*Buck or Doe*



christianhunter said:


> If any of you like to experiment as I do,here are a couple of home made scents.1.)Artificial buck lure.2 parts vanilla flavoring,1 part ammonia,11/2 parts creek,rain,spring,any kind of water,except chlorinated.This one really works.2.)2 parts anise extract,1 part vanilla extract,1 part peanut butter this one is still in the test stage,add water to dilute the concentrated smell of the anise,if you like.If any of you try them,let me know how they worked for you,the buck lure really worked for me,later in the rut,you can add a tad more ammonia,just not too much.Use both as you would a urine scent.
> 
> Michael



Don't understand your formula.

2 parts vanilla / so..... 2 ounces vanilla
1 part ammonia / so 1 ounces ammonia
11/2 parts rain water  / are you saying 11 ounces water ?

ALSO why are you calling it buck lure?  maybe it smells like a doe to a buck...


----------



## hunter_58 (Nov 9, 2008)

I like to experiment with stuff !!
I was thinking the other day about getting an old blender and getting local pine, cedar, and other stuff, and working up some cover scent !!! 
    When i'm in the stand and not sleeping, i'm thinking of ways to experiment with food plots and stuff !!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm gonna give your recipe a try....

Couple of years ago, we went to Cades Cove and I collected
several butter bowls of deer poop from the fields...Pretty actually
there are so many deer there....Anyway, added creek water to
make a liquid solution...Ended up with a couple gallons and had
lots of fun making mock scrapes and in drip bottles....Had alot
of response from several good bucks...

Lots of fun....Ya never know till you try !!!


----------



## daisy102998 (Nov 10, 2008)

*deer scent*

I have used the vanill extract and just plan water.  I have had bucks actuallt track me.  The thing I do not like aobut it is that it also attracts yellow jackets and seems to have no effect on does.
My $.02


----------



## christianhunter (Nov 15, 2008)

daisy102998 said:


> I have used the vanill extract and just plan water.  I have had bucks actuallt track me.  The thing I do not like aobut it is that it also attracts yellow jackets and seems to have no effect on does.
> My $.02



That works its supposed to smell like acorns to them,according to another magazine.
Matter of fact there are some scent companies,who actually sell vanilla scent.


----------



## christianhunter (Nov 15, 2008)

whchunter said:


> Don't understand your formula.
> 
> 2 parts vanilla / so..... 2 ounces vanilla
> 1 part ammonia / so 1 ounces ammonia
> ...



2oz.vanilla,1- 1/2 oz spring water(make sure no chlorinated water)1 oz.ammonia,or a tad more this time of year.Does urinate down their tarsal gland too,so it may smell like doe urine to them also,to be sure it smells more like a buck use more ammonia,just don't let it overwhelm the other ingredients.The stuff really works,and saves you money in the long run,you can use it very liberally in a real or mock scrape,about a 1/4 of a cup in a scrape,and a tad on the licking branch,and it drives them crazy.If you really want to make a dominant buck really mad,put some on one of his post rubs,a cedar tree,pine tree,or any other type you would assume,was made by a big buck,and watch what happens,do it early in the day before lunch,for several day's,and you might get a big reward for your efforts.I hope it works for anyone who uses it ,as it has for me.I've never killed a buck over it yet,but that may be because of not being in the right place at the right time.The experience I have had with it was,great fun at least,and did lead to more anticipation,of seeing that big boy at any minute.

Good Hunting,
Michael


----------



## christianhunter (Nov 16, 2008)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I'm gonna give your recipe a try....
> 
> Couple of years ago, we went to Cades Cove and I collected
> several butter bowls of deer poop from the fields...Pretty actually
> ...



I've heard of that also,my wife won't let me use the blender though,go figure.


----------

